# new adobe thread - expired serial number



## solrac (Jun 4, 2002)

ok the other thread got out of hand. This is not stupid CIA intelligence bullcrap.

Ok, simple. On June 1, 2002, all illegally obtained version of photoshop expire.

I don't know how.

All I know is that i got an error upon opening photoshop that says "Your request cannot be completed because the serial number is expired" (not verbatim).

I tried _subject matter removed_

Now what I want to know is by what mechanism does Photoshop know the serials expire? Are all these 6 serial numbers i have pre-destined to expire in June 2002? Or did adobe create a database of pirated serials and use the web component to monitor for them starting June 2002?

I don't know, but it's a pain. I need a new serial number!!

By the way, if I was not in poverty I would buy photohsop.


----------



## fryke (Jun 4, 2002)

You're walking on a path here... My perception of this board is that discussions about where to *actually* find serials or warez is not liked that much.

With Surfer's dying (06/2002 is the last issue) this is a time of change, anyway. I'd just wait it out. Mac OS X lets you have Photoshop open and running for months without a restart.


----------



## uoba (Jun 4, 2002)

We anticipate some heavy response fire

As I mentioned in another thread, it's been a bad few days for people using 'beta' software!

It's one thing using it, it's another using this forum to post your worries about it not working!!!

The general consensus is that it'll lower the tone and reputation of macosx.com


----------



## solrac (Jun 4, 2002)

that's not true, about lowering the reputation of macosx.com. It's a community and the web site is not responsible for individual posts.

Anyway, this is very important information, and it's screwed up.

And no, I can't leave photoshop running for months without quitting it, even on Mac OS X. Because I run so many apps that I have to quit the ones that are not being used to free up memory. Yes, it does make my computer go faster. I know I should be able to have 100000 apps open and if they are unused they should leave no memory footprint but it doesn't work that way.

And on top of that I have to restart to OS 9 to use my POS digital camera.


----------



## uoba (Jun 4, 2002)

Pull the disclaimer statement if you like but if you where to find all and sundry posting warez, serial etc info about how to hack or get round spending money on apps, then the whole of this forum would totally change for the worse! 

Leave your dodgy-app worries for Carracho chat etc.

I don't mind if people occasionally enquire, in which case most of us kindly direct them to Carracho.

Anyway, here's a hack to get round your Photoshop problem, log-on to Adobe.com and find the On-Line Purchase section, using the numbers on your credit card (just like a serial number input these and add your address detail, and *ding* you'll get a working version!


----------



## aishafenton (Jun 4, 2002)

Cool. We could all start writing in Elite then! 

WaRe2 d00d!!! u R an 31337 hax0r!!!! 
ps. n0w wh3r3 1 c4n 5c0r3!! s0m3 9r0n?!!!!!


----------



## uoba (Jun 4, 2002)

d0nt 5t4rt! 1 hat3 wR1t1n9 l1K3 th15


----------



## aishafenton (Jun 4, 2002)

ONLY CAUSE YA ARENT ELITE AS ME!!! IM 5UPER ELITE!!  

oh god. someone please report me to the moderator. the insanity must end.


----------



## Shifting (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Anyway, here's a hack to get round your Photoshop problem, log-on to Adobe.com and find the On-Line Purchase section, using the numbers on your credit card (just like a serial number input these and add your address detail, and *ding* you'll get a working version! *



pure_fuggin'_comedy_gold right here.  :lmao:

solrac, you need an easy solution, you need a serial, well....just like uoba suggested, the best way to get a serial number is to BUY PS7.  this isn't that hard to figure out.  just like it's not that hard to figure out that talk of warez and such isn't exactly welcome here.


----------



## solrac (Jun 4, 2002)

ok well hook me up with $16,000 first, so I can pay my living expenses this year. Then hook me up with $700 and the first thing I'll buy is photoshop, but only because the money was given to me.

So anyway, photoshop basically costs $16,700, and I have other things to buy after I can handle my living expenses for this year, but before photoshop.

Sorry, but life costs money.


----------



## solrac (Jun 4, 2002)

oh and don't start talking about stealing lol

stealing affects people

copying a piece of software affects no one.

When those things in star trek become reality (I forget the name), that just creates ****, like food, from thin air, then stealing as a whole will disappear.

If you could copy a car molecule for molecule with a computer, and it would appear from thin air, car theft would be as harmless as copying photoshop is today.


----------



## uoba (Jun 4, 2002)

piracy

Star Trek what!... molecules eh!?   

The weakest excuse for software piracy is that it doesn't effect anybody -- it does, more people buy photoshop, prices drop, more people copy photoshop, prices rise... plain and simple.

I am not really bothered that you use a dodgy copy or not, I just don't like the idea of people moaning about it when it doesn't work, especially on the forums! You pays your money you makes your choice (or not in this case... you get what I mean.)

There is also another option to your $16,000 question, don't use photoshop? As for telling us that life costs money... duh!! Braindead statement of the year! Your very lucky your life only costs $16,000!


----------



## solrac (Jun 4, 2002)

heh. The thing is, one day Photoshop will make me enough money over my cheap ass living expenses so that I can buy it. That's reason enough to keep using it.

One day I will be a paid customer. That should make adobe happy. Many "software pirates" are really people learning software, and one day being able to afford it. If I had to buy it, I would never have learned anything because I wouldn't have access.

If piracy was impossible or as hardcore as real theft, it would basically FORCE anyone poor that couldn't afford it to get financial aid or a loan to go to design school. It would basically FORCE people to get student loans. (Unless they were lucky enough to have a friend and a computer to learn on.)

But the way it is, I could ge the program for free, learn it, become professional with it, make money at it, then buy it.

And 16,000 dollar living expenses is not "cheap" or "expensive". It's all relative to how much you actually make. If you make nothing, it's pretty expensive now isn't it??

And finally, I'm not whining or complaining about this. I just posted a warning.


----------



## themacko (Jun 4, 2002)

Let's kill the whole _piracy-economy-morality_ discussion right now.  If I have to read through any more of this my eyes are gonna roll into the back of my head and I'm gonna dive out my window.  Naked.  None of us want that.

I agree with uoba in that, buying Photoshop is probably the best (and possibly the only) way to have yourself a working version right now.  With that said, I too, am not ready to fork over five-hundy for some graphic program I'm gonna use maybe a few times a month.

If I were you solrac, which I'm not but bear with me, I would bite the proverbial bullet and go buy Photoshop Elements.  I know I know, you'll have to run it in classic, but if you want a working version, it's your best bet.  I purchased Elements last year and personally can't tell the difference between it and the real thing.
If you don't want to mess with Elements, I'm sorry to say but you're on your own.  We don't exactly like talking about warez here, so, 'nuff said.


----------



## toast (Jun 4, 2002)

Read in the thread:

« more people buy photoshop, prices drop, more people copy photoshop, prices rise... plain and simple »

<b>Not plain and simple at all.</b>

Adobe just doesn't care about dummies hacking Photoshop to scribble their *****ty JPEG files for their homepage. Moreover, it's a way to have their program as a standard, on every computer.
Adobe cares about <b>the amount of good, professional files signed by photoshop</b> that the Web carries.

Which means if you guys just draw a circle in Photoshop to get it on your homepage.mac.com site, Adobe will get a good laugh. But if you write a tutorial for drawing realistic hair using a Photoshop brush, then Adobe'll just weep around.

I use Photoshop a lot for my design stuff, I'm editing a magazine here in France. We use Quark XPress, Illustrator, InDesign, Acrobat we use clipping paths, PostScript fonts, PDF RIPs, 

None of this is on the Web. We don't want to harm Adobe . A guy like the one behind the www.earthcurves.com website can really make the price of Photoshop increase, even though Earthcurves has a registered copy (that's only an example of good Photoshop work ).

Solrac: I like your way to explain you're poor: your profile is 'G4 Quad' and you did mention a POS camera. Hm ? Don't forget Photoshop is for sale at <b>Academic</b> price too.

FYI, I recommend GraphicConverter (www.lemkesoft.de) for *****ty JPEG work.


----------



## uoba (Jun 4, 2002)

I detest anyone pulling the too expensive and I gotta live blag, don't treat us like fools, we ALL are in the same boat where working for a living is concerned. You probably no poorer than I or others on this forum.

As for purchasing Photoshop in the future, if you noticed, I am not concerned whether you do or don't (read my original post 'It's one thing using it, it's another using this forum to post your worries about it not working!!!', it's your attempt to discuss and complain that things don't work in your copied software... and then your equally over elaborated excuse (which we didn't ask for).

For a solution see themacko's and toasts answers.


----------



## solrac (Jun 4, 2002)

Again, this thread is not to discuss warez. It is to warn about Adobe expiring a serial number and proving that it did indeed happen. Information that should be out there.

And I don't have a G4 Quad. My profile says G5 Quad, of course there's no such thing; it is a joke. Ha ha.

Anyway, people's skills at photoshop won't increase the price of it, lol.

The point here is, I don't have enough money to buy the damn program. There is no substitute. This is the way it is. So stop whining. It's not going to change. This thread is just a warning and proof that it's happening, because ElDiabloConCaca could not believe it. But believe it!!! As for me, it's the first time I've EVER seen a serial number "expire" so his disbelief is reasonable. But it happened!!!

Again, I'm not trying to get help to fix it, or discussing warez. I'm just saying, some PS serial numbes are expiring in June 2002 and it is for real.


----------



## Winblows (Jun 4, 2002)

isnt this forum about mac news and rumors (ie possible photoshop serial number deactivation).. and not about morality and software piracy


----------



## uoba (Jun 4, 2002)

after re-reading your original post

Anyway solrac, I don't wanna fall out with a fellow Mac User such as yourself (especially if you've got one of those G5 Quads... off Carracho??) he he


----------



## solrac (Jun 4, 2002)

well i'm not gonna go back and read my original post... but i'm assuming it sounds like I'm complaining about PS 7?

oh well bad writing / expression on my part. I found a suitable workaround, just a pain in the ass.

I could've lied the whole time and said this all happened to .... "a FRIEND... of mine *WINK*"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

well...
Maybe I should shed a small light here, from experiences elsewhere.
Basically what I think is not deemed "acceptable" are links to warez, and serialz, and ways to cracking software for teh purpose of getting software that you havent paid for which is illegal.  From there on clever hacking of software you have paid for in order to make it do cool trick and such is acceptable, at least in other places where they have very strict policies about warez postings and such, and in places where such topics are supera taboo.

just think before you post 
(and dont ask "where can I find surfer?" )

Now as for setting the date back, that is standard procedure  --- I think I did that a few times when I wanted to put the PB back on to play with it 


Admiral


----------



## rinse (Jun 4, 2002)

why does it seem this board has so many posts about warez and crap?

can we just not use this domain for that? go talk about that crap somewhere else.


----------



## sandsl (Jun 5, 2002)

Am I the only one answering the question?

You have a beta (build) copy of photoshop 7. It may not look like a beta but I asure you it is. Its not the serial thats expired its the app.
As you say short term fix: set your date back
Long time fix: download or buy Full version of photoshop.


----------



## solrac (Jun 5, 2002)

no i have the full version


----------



## sandsl (Jun 5, 2002)

like I said- you do have a beta build is your serial is expiring


----------



## Jadey (Jun 5, 2002)

The Photoshop 7 upgrade is only $99 at Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...3296980/sr=8-5/ref=sr_8_5/002-0985626-1616026


----------



## solrac (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sandsl _
> *like I said- you do have a beta build is your serial is expiring *



hmm, but it has the final splash screen and the version number does not have any fishy beta looking numbers.


----------



## sandsl (Jun 5, 2002)

Yeh I know I've had the same copy. It says its final theres no 'beta' anywhere  and the splash screen doesn't say 'beta' but it is a beta build. It was produced by Adobe as the last build before GM (gold master) -this was distributed to developers and found its way onto the web as Photoshop 7 Final


----------



## solrac (Jun 5, 2002)

that totally sucks. I hate shi t like that. Every pre-GM build should have some mark somewhere. Now I have to find a real PS 7. Oh well, I won't be asking how to tell the difference between the two here, heheh *cough* *cough*


----------



## Sogni (Jun 5, 2002)

You can't afford Photoshop??? You need to live? But yet you where able to get a Mac??? Wow... how you pull that one off???

Buddy, I'm in the exact same boat... (actually I've had an accident which has messed up my leg so I can't take just any job and since the jobs I can do have 15 candidates for every 1 position, it led me to now being unemployed)

But you know what I did when I bought my Mac? I bought Photoshop along with it (actually the entire Adobe Design Collection), that was the point of my Mac - for design! 

Having Warez is one thing when no one knows you have it, but trying to get support or give support for Warez... now that's when I lose respect!

If you are making any money with your Warez version of photoshop - I STRONLY suggest you put aside a percentage of that to save up to buy the legit version of it! (and actually make an HONEST attempt at buying it), That only sounds fair, right?


----------



## solrac (Jun 5, 2002)

yes i do not give or ask for warez support on public forums lol. Just this thread took the wrong turn. I bought my mac with money i made. I had to buy it.

Since I have not been forced to buy photoshop, I haven't yet. Money is a very lucrative, rare item these days.


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

hi everyone. i have recently become a co-moderator of this forum.  As such i have taken the action of deleteing those parts of solrac's original post that included his failed and successful attempts to make his illegal software functional. Instructions for doing so will not be acceptable in this forum.  

there is no problem with discussing the pros and cons of warez or of admitting you use it and incriminating yourself. that's allowed 

solrac - you came dangerously close in that first post to committing a major 'don't' - asking for an illegal serial number. While discussing betas, the morality of warez and even announcing serial numbers have expired, are acceptable, asking for or giving info that will contribute to the use of illegal software is not.


----------



## solrac (Jun 6, 2002)

oh right, I didn't mean to ask for a new serial number. I've been getting those myself for a loong time now hehehe


----------



## toast (Jun 6, 2002)

Aren't you <b>ALL</b> bored with the serial question ?

I don't think it deserves two multipage threads. Even though these are open-minded tolerant forums, I find it hard to believe people just <b>debate</b> around law. Would you make a thread about your last bath ? Well, chit-chat about serials points to the same: nothing.

So for those who forgot, I'll repeat: <b>software can be free or commercial. When commercial, thus, the software should not be stolen. The point is vital to the software producers.</b>

Please consult these threads if you still don't understand:
http://bsa.gearboxx.net/
http://www.law.com/cgi-bin/gx.cgi/A...pc=3&pa=0&s=News&ExpIgnore=true&showsummary=0
Even if you DO understand the point, look at the first one it's fun .

Can I <u>respectfully</u> ask people who do pay their software not to post here, so they don't incite non-payers to write out such stupid, useless threads ?


----------



## xegan (Jun 6, 2002)

and you get what you deserve, solrac.

For the love of Jobs, please stop 
your belly achin'.  If your warez don't 
work, don't come whining to us.


----------



## fryke (Jun 6, 2002)

I was laughing my arse off when people couldn't update to Illustrator 10.0.1. Adobe had to post an updated updater, finally. What was found out later? Even some people who DIDN'T pirate Illu 10 couldn't update. Why? Because the first thing they do when they get their package is to make a disk image and install from that, in order to avoid breaking the CD *ever*. But in fact the installation from disk image rendered the legally installed Illustrator unupgradable, because some files did get a strange creation date when installing that way.

The updater was checking those files, because it knew that the final beta (golden master) would have a different creation date, albeit the 'real' version code-wise.

This explanation in turn let warez-traders use their illegally acquired copies of Illu 10 again, by simply ********* again. (I know this might put me in trouble with Ed... Maybe you know how to edit this post so it does *not* in fact help warezers *without* taking out the funny consequence of it all?)

Well, please at least don't take this post as a reason for banning me or something. My intention was just to tell a funny tale which was (closely even) related to the topic.

_Ed's note: edited out the explicit directions. I think i left the idea intact_


----------



## Jadey (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm of the opinion that censorship is a bigger issue than piracy.


----------



## rezba (Jun 6, 2002)

censorship has always been a bigger issue than piracy. Intellectual piracy, (even if software developers think that what they produce isn't only "immaterial", and they are right in a  way) give people new ways to open their mind. Censorship leads them to non-thinking.
But we had this discussion, many times, here, for instance.
There's a part of hypocrisy, may be, not talking about that here. But they are special forums for that (quiet, Ed, I won't give the links... ).

What is sure, is that Adobe is no longer in the "big spreading" strategy. Look at that, for  instance : in the starting window, or the "About Photoshop" one, of my legal PS7, the last 4 numbers of my SN are missing.

Of course, most of us know what BBedit is for, but this is not the case for most of the common users.

Hackers will always know how to. 
Those who have questions about using warez can search for them and ask them. Obviously, this forum isn't a good key for that world. If you want to have a trip in the underworld, better search for backdoors.
That's why some of you have been ask to think before writing.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 7, 2002)

HEHE.  we all know what BBEdit is for 


  And someone said that we should use Graphic Converter for ****ty JPEG work.  No thanks.  It does not have layers. Photoshop does.  I have the serial number for Graphic Converter if you guys want it.   just kidding.


  Maybe Adobe and other developers would not have such a big problem with this stuff if they dropped the prices a little.  I mean... I am 17 years old.  I can only get about 18 hours of work per week.  I have to pay for my car... food... and other misc stuff.  That leaves me $0 for anything else.  I want to be in some kind of Graphic design area when I get out of school, so I need to keep up to date with all the new apps.  How do I do that with no money?  I find serial numbers.


----------



## uoba (Jun 7, 2002)

Ditch the car, or use your college machines, or save up for the student price version, or buy Photoshop Elements.

Anyway, I thought Solrac and I put this thread to bed!   

Why do people insist on inflaming the situation with silly posts (this type of thread will pop up every 3 months, just long enough for us all to forget about the last one!)


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jun 7, 2002)

Just because some of this stuff gets my panties in a bunch...

Piracy IS stealing. You can't say it isn't. Period. 

You can justify the morality of it to yourself however you want... it's a moot point, it's still stealing. Period.

Some people do it because they feel they have no other choice, some people do it because they don't care, some people do it out of spite. 

It's still stealing. Period.


----------



## themacko (Jun 7, 2002)

What he said.


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 7, 2002)

Thank you, .dev.lqd, for those words of wisdom.  I fully agree.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Ditch the car, or use your college machines, or save up for the student price version, or buy Photoshop Elements.
> *




   I can't ditch the car.  I need it to drive to work... to make money.  Elements is missing a few things.  And doesnt the student version have some missing features ?


----------



## Sogni (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *And doesnt the student version have some missing features ? *



Nope! Full version at student price.


----------



## solrac (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah but you can't get the student version unless you're a student. What if you're not a student? What if you want to learn Photoshop, but you don't want to pay $40,000 to go to college?

What if you don't want student loans on your back? What if you don't want to get a 4 year degree? What if you have no access to Photoshop, other than buying the full version?

Now, what if you can't afford the full version. You're 19, you work minimum wage, you dropped out of art school because of ridiculous loans, and none of your friends do computer work. All your money goes to your car, bills, helping your parents, etc.

What do you do?

Are you FORCED to go to college, FORCED to endure student loans? Not everyone is covered with financial aid. What if you want to learn graphic arts without going to college?

Well then, my friends, the only option is to pirate photoshop.

This person should pay for it a couple years later when he starts making money with it, and is professional, and can afford it.

That's me. I'm that guy, and it's been exactly a couple years. I will probably make enough money this year or next to buy photoshop.

Now please let this thread die in peace.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jun 7, 2002)

You are wrong.

You can study from books at your local library, use interlibrary book exchange, apply for federal art grants, and use freely available graphics packages, such as the gimp or povray. Granted, these don't offer the full spectrum of what photoshop offers, but they are free. You cannot take advantage of someone elses' time without paying for it. If you do, you are stealing. Insert quote from my above post.

The options are ALWAYS there. They are not as easy, but don't believe that they aren't there. They might not be pretty, but they are there. 

I'm not passing judgement on you... but I cannot abide people pardoning themselves from the simple fact that they are stealing. It may be justified, that's not the issue. It's still stealing.

Period.

My beef with this is that it is self perpetuating. High school students hear the rap that it's OK to pirate software... it's not really stealing. IT IS. YOU GO TO JAIL FOR IT. If younger people are brought up with the idea that the only option is to pirate, they'll pirate and blow it off. They become more brazen and fearless... and they'll eventually get caught if they don't reign themselves in. I'd rather have a bunch of kids eager to start playing with ANY graphics applications be able to do so legally and be excited about it. 

I understand that you aren't some kid, I know you're working through it. The point is that it's still stealing, and kids need to understand that. That's why I always keep saying... subtlety and respect is the most important thing to keep in mind if you're going to pirate software. 

Allright... I'll get off my soapbox now and try to stay off it. Sorry for being so preachy.


----------



## solrac (Jun 7, 2002)

you are right in principle, but to me, pirating photoshop and finally being able to pay for it one day, is about as bad as driving 75 mph. Or being late on your taxes. Or jaywalking. Or parking for 45 minutes in a 24 minute zone.

Crimes which are all much smaller than prostitution.


----------



## drustar (Jun 8, 2002)

Well, I found this website that would sell you the design collection of Adobe Illustrator 10, Photoshop 7, InDesign 2, and Acrobat 5 for $350. One catch - you have to be a student. I think it's an awesome deal. It's on
http://www.gradware.com 

That's a paycheck to me so that's worth it.  I know I mentioned something about students being broke. But if they are - they can ask their parental units to get it for them or something.


----------



## hugheba (Jun 8, 2002)

ummm, what was the original topic here?

It's amazing how bloated these threads become. If you don't approve that's your prerogative. Please don't spend three pages prosthelizing users.

For the sake of all users and the purpose of this site please keep content and suggestions limited to those the thread was created for. If you feel that strongly about the subject create a thread in Mac News Rumors and Discussions or Opinion: Reviews and Open Letters. 

===

To get back on track. I believe if you disable the web part of the Photoshop installer it might not be able to check the web for validity of the serial key.

Look around the forum or download sites for information on how to do this.


----------



## uoba (Jun 8, 2002)

another person offering a bit of advice on debating, morality, which loosely disguises a possible way to get round paying for software.

So your advice is to get back on track and simple state the same as has been stated in the very first post. Are we on a reciprical loop here or something?

Quote:<b>'For the sake of all users and the purpose of this site please keep content and suggestions limited to those the thread was created for. If you feel that strongly about the subject create a thread in Mac News Rumors and Discussions or Opinion: Reviews and Open Letters.' </b>

... sorry Mr Admin!


----------



## toast (Jun 8, 2002)

If GraphicConverter doesn't have layers, it's because you didn't pay for such technology. So pay your software and you'll get illimited layers.

If none of your friends do computer work, then make some new friends and pay your software and don't give the most pathetic excuses you can imagine, finishing on a "I'm a poor guy telling you his story, you should cry at that point."

Don't you think you people who pay their software that this thread should die ? If you do, then post anything anywhere else. If you don't, go on.

But I'll stick to my point: people who talk about, or who excuse, hacking, these people have reasons to worry about what their computer contains. And I find NO excuse to these people.

Last but not least: Linux GIMP has the layers you need, Nummi. It's free in Mandrake 8.2 (ISO image downloadable for free too).


----------



## uoba (Jun 8, 2002)

compatible version of GIMP now?


----------



## solrac (Jun 8, 2002)

ha hahahah you people are so full of hatred.

Just chill.

You're like Adobe's guardians, more like their b*tches.

Face it. Anything in digital format will be exploited.


----------



## uoba (Jun 8, 2002)

to a new low


----------



## solrac (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *to a new low *




awhhhhh pooow baby


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 8, 2002)

solrac, does the word *plonk* mean anything to you?


----------



## solrac (Jun 8, 2002)

*plonk*
the sound of a jail cell closing because I am getting 50 years for using photoshop????


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2002)

While I publically dont agree with piracy...what does 9/11 have to do with it ? 


btw --> I do not remember what thread I found this in. but www.gradware.com was a really good site   I love it   "cheap" stuff for us college students ehehehe  -- NOw I think I can afford a photoshop upgrade


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2002)

Hmmm... I better erase all my personal info from the web then


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Hmmm... I better erase all my personal info from the web then  *


Good luck.  It's relatively easy to prevent your personal info from being on the web from this point forward, but it's really hard to remove any info that is already out there.


----------



## uoba (Jun 9, 2002)

Irrespective of the content of this thread, we openely debated this issue, finalising in both of us seemingly letting things be, respectively. 

You have shown your immaturity with your last couple of posts.

Quote: <b>'awhhhhh pooow baby'</b>...

Says more about you than me fella  We've had to listen to your bleeding-heart student teenage-angst routine the whole thread.


----------



## solrac (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Irrespective of the content of this thread, we openely debated this issue, finalising in both of us seemingly letting things be, respectively.
> 
> You have shown your immaturity with your last couple of posts.
> ...



Actually your nazi-ist views about all this led me to get super annoyed with you and say awhhh poow baby, which says a lot about you, too.

And I'm only talking about private use. I'm not talking about companies. I'm talking about a broke kid, that wants to learn graphic design, and gets his hands on photoshop. It's just a way to get ahead in this world.

The same way George Lucas snuck into a Hollywood studios when he was a nobody, and set up an office without permission. Eventually they found him out, but by then people knew of him and let him stay. (Something like that)

If you can't handle a completely impoverished, broke kid, with broke parents, and the only hook up he can get is some free software, and you can't handle that, then go back to your 1944 nazi germany.


----------



## uoba (Jun 9, 2002)

Don't even dare to compare me to a Nazi. Obviously you have little experience with people with whom that term has affected their lives. I would like to hear other peoples views about that Nazi reference on here by the way? Anyone?

Not that it is your concern but  I have been poorer than you will ever be (that includes no home let alone a car!, you spoilt juvenile).

Guess what, I used to do drugs in the hey-day of illegal parties in the UK, but if I went round telling people about my constant nosebleeds because of amphetamine abuse, what do think the answer would be? Okay, that's more severe than your petty problem, but since you've flogged the broken family thing, it seems to be your level.

As I have constantly expressed, but you seemed not to bother taking in, I DO NOT give a damn about the fact that you use unlicensed software, it was your moaning that it didn't work.


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

Everyone - CEASE AND DESIST WITH THE NAME CALLING!!! 


I will nicely ask you to edit the derisive comments yourself this time. next outbreak and you go on report. nuff said.


----------



## solrac (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm just as poor as you were. I'm only lucky my mom let me live in her house. If she didn't guess what I'd be a bum on the street. Or working minimum wage barely paying 300 dollars for rent with 10 room mates. So I know what it is to have zero money, no money available from ANYWHERE. FLAT BROKE.

And if you did drugs, who cares? The fact that you're still alive is all that matters. But if I told you that it was wrong, and completely shut out my mind to any reason why you might be doing drugs, then I would be the nazi-ist like guy. Of course it's much harder to explain drugs than pirated software, but you never know.

And if you don't like the term nazi I'm sorry. My grandparents were killed by nazis, I don't give a crap if someone says "nazi". It's just a term that means  someone with a completely closed mind. I hope you didn't throw a fit when Seinfeld used the term "soup-nazi" in one episode. It's just a term.


----------



## uoba (Jun 9, 2002)

Solrac you've got some life story building up there...  didn't you fight back from a terminal illness as well?

And when you refer to going back to 1944 Nazi, I think you make your meaning clear. Again you give an over simplistic excuse for your ignorance.

Quote: <b>And if you did drugs, who cares? The fact that you're still alive is all that matters.</b> ...don't patronise me fella, I stated 'recreational'.

NOTE: Sorry Ed, duly done.


----------



## solrac (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah I died from cancer and came back to life.
Nazi is nazi whether or not the year 1944 is specified
and recreational or heavy use, you can still die from drugs


----------



## uoba (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd think you where taking the ****!


----------



## Jadey (Jun 9, 2002)

"You were lucky.  We lived for three months in a brown paper bag in a septic tank.  We used to have to get up at six o'clock in the morning, clean the bag, eat a crust of stale bread, go to work down mill for fourteen hours a day week in-week out.  When we got home, out Dad would thrash us to sleep with his belt!"


----------



## uoba (Jun 9, 2002)

At least you could get to sleep, I had all that and was an insomniac as well


----------



## solrac (Jun 9, 2002)

oh yeah? Maybe you didn't know, but I have no arms, or legs. Or torso. I am just a head. I have a life support machine attached to me and I wheel around on a little mechanical chair. People constantly torture me and make fun of me, even old ladies that happen to see me. They crouch over my little mechanical chair and urinate on me. Everyone hates me! How I wish I could live your life of luxury and pleasures. If only I had a body with which to feel the thrashing of a belt


----------



## uoba (Jun 9, 2002)

but you can still sleep?!


----------



## toast (Jun 9, 2002)

I'll respectfully ask Ed to <b>close this fudging topic</b> at this point.

Ed, please, nothing good is coming out of this thread. The Mac OSX forums always feature, as a top-in-the-list topic (because two people are making it live), a topic where anyone can read about piracy, drugs and solrac's personal psuedo-life. As a moderate user (I don't consult this forum every day) and as a user of many other forums (DTP, scuba), I'd like to tell you that <b>the quality of this forum is decreasing at each post on this stupid thread</b>.

As co-moderator, you are responsible for the quality of this forum. I hope you won't let this thread last any longer.

_____
(This part may be more/too personal, chop it off if you don't find any utility to it).
_____
solrac, the simple fact you <b>thought</b> of evoking nazism on this thread shows you're a complete and mean idiot. The word 'inane' does fit in your case  "I'm thick but I can't help it".
uoba, please, there's nothing wrong in your posts, but leave this solrac moron alone. He doesn't deserve you pressing a submit button.

I hope I've made only one enemy here .
I'm French and know <b>a bit</b> about nazism (and about euphemism too ). And solrac has gone WAY too far.


----------



## uoba (Jun 9, 2002)

I think this thread will die a natural death now, Ed's been in touch and weaved his magic way, I've called a truce with Solrac, and as you can tell by the thread, it's getting kinda silly stoopid now.

So, I officially call my resignation to this thread from hereonin


----------



## toast (Jun 9, 2002)

Glad to have confirmation of your 'forum wisdom', uoba . I'm posting for the last on this one too.


----------



## solrac (Jun 9, 2002)

toast, stupid threads live longer because you came in here to complain about it thus, bumping it to the top, and now I'm replying to you to tell you this and it gets bumped to the top again!!!! This is the way the vBulletin system is programmed! You can't complain about that!!!!!!!!! They should add a "stupid thread" button that a moderator can click on, and then when people reply it doesn't get bumped up. But until then, it's ultimately brain dead to complain about thread staying alive.

And uoba... i forgot to tell you... i have no eyelids


----------

